# Tailgate Protection



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

???


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Very good idea. That would also come in handy when putting a kayak on top of a vehicle. Just put lengths of the foam along the rails of the kayak.


----------



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

???


----------



## bmac2001 (Feb 18, 2011)

2 of them rods look very familiar.....


----------

